# alzor wheels?



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Aftermarket_Alloys/ES2207752/

Are these cheap ****?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

im gona buy these after ecstuning give me a good deal or i go somewhere else.

just sold the BBS CH28 today. so im runing my 19 peelers


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Damn... $600! I was gonna buy a set from Replika, 

http://www.replika.ca/component/pag...acturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,55/


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

but u got urs for 600 shipped. I called the co u bought from they out of stock.. I was gonna gopick up this weekend too. oh well.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp. said:


> im gona buy these after ecstuning give me a good deal or i go somewhere else.
> 
> just sold the BBS CH28 today. so im runing my 19 peelers


You ever want to sell your peelers let me know.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

pyspeed has a better looking wheel. its a satin finish not matt. but why can't peeps make 19s


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

tp. said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Aftermarket_Alloys/ES2207752/
> 
> Are these cheap ****?


30 pounds


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

tcardio hartmann has in 19.

these are 26 lbs i believe


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

tp: let me know how those work out for you. I might be interested in getting a set myself!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

aiight i'll order them monday but wont mount till after 6/10


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

tp. said:


> aiight i'll order them monday but wont mount till after 6/10


rockin my wheels i see


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i told u to sell me but its ok.. i got 18x8 et45
and nitto tires already here hehe


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ceese said:


> You ever want to sell your peelers let me know.


i dont think u want them 4/4 are bent. 2 have bent inside lips lol


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp. said:


> i dont think u want them 4/4 are bent. 2 have bent inside lips lol


Rubber bands with bad roads or do you aim for the pot holes - hehe. Everyone I know around me on 19s blisters thier tires constantly.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

one was already bent inside lip when i bought. I think they were all bent when I got haha.

I bent inside lip of one on a small pile of pavement. It look like the cement truck leaked some out on the freeway and it dried up which make a reverse pothole and i ran it over.

other than that i avoid potholes and such and drive 65 on freeway or slower haha.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

hartmann's look pretty good but they need to special order the matt finish on the ET47. I looked at OEM but its Europe market only and the cost of VAT plus shipping was too much. I might as well buy DPR or HRE. Plus if I chipped them; which I will with 19's, I'd cry. So hartmann's are reasonable and would look good on my car. Plus I can order 5 and carry one in my trunk


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

remember tcardio u have 3.2 so trunk wont fit full size wheel.

i say wait for the hartmanns caus u know u can get replacement


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Zombie Thread Bump!

Anyone actually order Alzor wheels and mount them? How do they compare to other reps (namely VMR). The free shipping is a good deal at ECS unless the wheels are trash. 

Although VMR have black in some styles which is what I'm really looking for over Gunmetal


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i order them. no problem with them. i got them a week after i posted the thread.

the finish on them is darker than OEM ones. I compared to redline robs wheels.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

beckermanex said:


> Zombie Thread Bump!


3 months is not zombie. Try 6-7 years (it's happened recently)


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i order them. no problem with them. i got them a week after i posted the thread.
> 
> the finish on them is darker than OEM ones. I compared to redline robs wheels.


Are those 18's or 19's?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

18 sir


----------



## sfdxsm (Feb 18, 2012)

Any more pics? I've been looking at these as well but wasn't sure how they would look on a black car (mine is also black).


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

They look really good on a black car (I have a black one as well), still trying to figure out the gunmetal as you have vs. black as you can get on the VMRs (which are $100 more not including shipping). Decisions!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

U can has OOOO center-caps on dem?


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Are those 17s?



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>




































opcorn:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Subaruski1 said:


> Are those 17s?
> opcorn:



Can't be look at the brakes.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

ceese said:


> Can't be look at the brakes.


You're right, must be 16s :wave:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

18 is perfect size

19 looks dumb unless big fenders like rs3


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> 18 is perfect size
> 
> 19 looks dumb unless big fenders like rs3


I'm gonna ask a stupid question but, i currently have 17's, would going up to 18's in any way, shape or form fill in the wheel well anymore than it is now? The reason I ask is I'm about to get "moar low" from my OEM setup to H&R and if I drop it while on my current OEM wheels/tires will I have any issues with rubbing when I go up to either aftermarket Reps mentioned in this thread?


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

wish they made them in 8.5"


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> 18 is perfect size
> 
> 19 looks dumb unless big fenders like rs3


Looks good to me


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

makes me wanna put on my 19's


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I have no problem with less expensive replica wheels cuz if they get wrecked you don't feel as bad. Hartmann charges way too much for a knock off wheel,you might as well buy OEM if you are gonna spend that much.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Subaruski1 said:


> Looks good to me


pure sex subs...pure sex


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>


tp, what size tires are those?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

225 40 18


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm REALLY digging those wheels on the A3! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks for the orders!! 

Jason


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

Subaruski1 said:


> Looks good to me


Dude, I keep seeing you post pictures of your car in Portland and it's driving me nuts cause I know you are closing but I can figure if it's SW or NW?


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

degraffb said:


> Dude, I keep seeing you post pictures of your car in Portland and it's driving me nuts cause I know you are closing but I can figure if it's SW or NW?


It's a secret :wave:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> 225 40 18


Thanks man. You have the same offset all around on the wheels?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

et 45

i put 5mm spaceer in rear


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

On the same topic, has anyone heard of the brand "Factory Reproductions", I looked at what I think is their website but I don't see Audi, however my local tire place (Discount Tire) says that they do Audi Reps as well. I'm using them to get my wheels and tires as I can use their financing (no interest for a year) rather than an outright purchase.

They can't get Alzor as an approved vendor for some issue and VMR's are backordered for months I've been told (directly from them, maybe not from other resellers), but they do have an approved Rep vendor in the aforementioned "Factory Reproductions" anyone dealt with them before, since the Audi wheels aren't on their website I can't even see what colors they offer or if the Ti edition wheels are even correctly colored


----------

